# Framing football shirts, which looks better



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Been toying with the idea for a while now and finally decided that i am ready to put my signed shirts on the wall and going to get them framed.

Toyed with taking to a framer but in this day and age there isn't much you can't do yourself and so began looking for frames and came across these two but am torn between them so thought i'd ask the masses which they thought would look better.

The shirts i have are signed on the back so will be showing name and number with signature if that makes any difference.

Here are the two options, The rectangle one is 30 quid for the kit and the one that is more shirt like shaped is 45 quid. I know there is a 15 quid difference but would rather the one that looks the best.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shirt shaped one for me, more suited.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Shirt shaped for me too.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Number two, I have some with glass both sides. Thus when taking off the wall you can then see both sides.. bit more ££ but very cool..


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Must admit although the shirt shaped one costs a bit more i think it looks better. 

Was going to get it done by a pro but in all honesty the quality of the kits you can buy these days is great plus i can do it myself and not have to wait ages and pay a small fortune to get it done as i am sure i was quoted around 100+ a shirt when i last checked years ago


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Second one for me :thumb:


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Its easier to get a really sharp finish with the rectangular one, done a few of each


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Shirt shape pal although I was surprised to see City and LFC examples used on a Utd fan's thread!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Shirt shape pal although I was surprised to see City and LFC examples used on a Utd fan's thread!!


Thats the one i am going to go with pal. Had no choice as they only that rubbish in the frames, needless to say my ones will have a proper team in there:thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirt shape and I don't even care much for football.


----------

